# My wineador work-in-progress



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

Been lurking around here for a few weeks, but finally decided to make a membership and post my first wineador build for thoughts and suggestions. I've implemented some new ideas that I haven't seen anyone else do yet, so hopefully you enjoy! And please let me know if you have any constructive criticism!

The Wineador itself is an Avanti 1.7cf thermo-electric beverage cooler. My current cigar collection is about 150 sticks, and will likely never exceed 300, although this unit will probably hold around 500.

I own 2 cigar Oasis XL units, and I like them a lot, but for this wineador I wanted to make my own active humidifier:









Sorry the picture is sideways... Anyways, it is the same basic theory as the Cigar Oasis. An acrylic box sealed with aquarium sealer, with 2 fans on top (one blows in, the other blows out), with 1-way "valves" I made out of laminating plastic and superglue. Filled with 1lb of Heartfelt beads, with a hole in the top for adding water (which I have sealed with clear tape). So that I can easily see the clarity of the beads (and just because it looks cool), I added a green LED strip to illuminate the whole unit while it is running. But you can't just have a humidifier running 24/7, so...









Here's my controller. On the left is the humidity controller, and on the right is the temperature controller. An on/off switch in the middle turns on the backlight inside the wineador. A fan keeps the controllers cool since I noticed they produce a little heat. This box also contains the 12VDC transformers for the humidifier, fans, and lights.

To prevent the humidifier from running during short-term dips caused by cooling, and when the door is opened, the humidifier has a 5-minute delay. The delay function in the humidity controller wasn't quite was I was looking for, so I used a DC relay delay instead.









Again, sorry for the sideways picture... Anyways, I added yet another small fan inside which constantly stirs up the air in the wineador, but it shuts off (and the interior light turns on) when the door is opened, to reduce loss of cold air and humidity. I've plugged the drainage hole and sealed the wire entry, and have had no condensation issues, and humidity and temperature have stayed within my preferred range (66-70% & 66-68df) without issue, even without any cigars or cedar inside.

I could add a heating element in the future, as it's wired and programmed for it, but I'm not sure if I will do that yet.

Still a work in progress, as it has no cedar yet, but just wanted to share it with you guys, and ask for any suggestions! Thanks!


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

WOW I like it and the fact that you made the Active Humidifier DIY is awesome. I have not liked the idea of beads in nice setup because I thought they looked tacky (when there are just little dishes of beads everywhere) but you sir have changed my mind.


----------



## xpert66 (Mar 27, 2014)

:thumb:


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Awesome! I would just like to recommend making the DIY Container lay flat to expose more surface area for the beads but it is really cool.


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

TJB said:


> Awesome! I would just like to recommend making the DIY Container lay flat to expose more surface area for the beads but it is really cool.


Thanks guys! That's a great suggestion, I also thought about that after I'd already glued the fans in place (doh!), so it's too late for this one but definitely the way I'll do it on the next one. Luckily, enough surface area is exposed that it only takes about 2 minutes to take the wineador from 45% to 70%, I just hope that the top beads don't dry out too much faster than the rest of them. The humidifier only seems to need to run a few minutes per day currently, but that will probably change once it gets filled with cigars.

I had originally planned to fill the humidifier with gel beads (the kind that grow when they get wet), so I wanted this to be vertical so I could tell at a glance how wet the beads were by seeing how high up they came in the reservoir, but after some research I decided to go with the Heartfelt beads instead, which (I didn't realize at the time) don't grow or shrink.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

That looks great man! Really neat ideas, always exciting to see some new stuff being done with wineadors. Very innovative:tu

You probably made the right choice with HF beads over the gel beads- the gels have a tendency to mold over time, and you don't want that stuff being spread all over the humidor via the fans. So even though you might have counted it as a miscalculation, you ended up with a winning situation on that front IMO.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

C.Scott said:


> Thanks guys! That's a great suggestion, I also thought about that after I'd already glued the fans in place (doh!), so it's too late for this one but definitely the way I'll do it on the next one. Luckily, enough surface area is exposed that it only takes about 2 minutes to take the wineador from 45% to 70%, I just hope that the top beads don't dry out too much faster than the rest of them. The humidifier only seems to need to run a few minutes per day currently, but that will probably change once it gets filled with cigars.
> 
> I had originally planned to fill the humidifier with gel beads (the kind that grow when they get wet), so I wanted this to be vertical so I could tell at a glance how wet the beads were by seeing how high up they came in the reservoir, but after some research I decided to go with the Heartfelt beads instead, which (I didn't realize at the time) don't grow or shrink.


I think you made a good choice as the others make mold over time. Also this build reminds me of water cooling pc's with the clear acrylic and LED's its really neat.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

MacGyver's got nothing on you ! Very neat setup, from the little I actually understood from it. Thinking about a Wineador myself. Whatcha doing up in the box ?


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

Does anyone know what the consequenes are (if any) Of leaving a fan running inside 24/7? I see that mostly everyone who uses a recirculation fan has it on some sort of a timer. Is it actually bad for the cigars to have constant airflow? Does it cause the flavor to "blow away"? Or is it a dehydration concern? I had been planning to leave my fan running all the time, except when the door gets opened, but is that a bad idea?


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Your box with the two controllers is creating the heat because your transformer is in there. Your transformer is outside of the humidor right?


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

Bondo 440 said:


> Your box with the two controllers is creating the heat because your transformer is in there. Your transformer is outside of the humidor right?


Correct. It sits on top of the humidor, outside, so I'm not worried about heat there... just installed the fan there because i didn't want to worry about burning up the controllers. It's quiet, so I don't mind that fan running all the time


----------



## TMat (Jan 24, 2014)

Great build. I just finished a wineador with the same temp controller. Now thinking I need to add the humidity controller. Thanks a lot!

After seeing this, what I really want to know is what are you planning to build on the white board in the back ground?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

TMat said:


> After seeing this, what I really want to know is what are you planning to build on the white board in the back ground?


My wineador is currently at my office, because I'm far more equipped for doing projects like these there. The whiteboard sketches are sadly just work related  But being an engineer, I've got all sorts of toys to play with in there, including a 3d printer that I plan to put to work for some aspects of this. I've already got program written to print out a custom 50mm fan standoff, that hopefully I can find the time to do this week. Apparently I haven't been active enough on the forum yet to post links or photos, beyond the photos in the parent post, but when I can, I plan to post a full assortment of wiring diagrams, 3d models, and of course more photos as this project progresses. As much thought as I've put into this, I'm sure there are many others in here who can use what I've learned and expand on it, so I'm more than happy to share everything with everyone!


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

TMat said:


> Now thinking I need to add the humidity controller.


I definitely recommend this humidity controller, it works very well. Its readings match up identically to a very expensive and accurate industrial hygrometer I've got. It even uses a temperature probe to factor the temp into it's readings.


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

C.Scott said:


> Does anyone know what the consequenes are (if any) Of leaving a fan running inside 24/7? I see that mostly everyone who uses a recirculation fan has it on some sort of a timer. Is it actually bad for the cigars to have constant airflow? Does it cause the flavor to "blow away"? Or is it a dehydration concern? I had been planning to leave my fan running all the time, except when the door gets opened, but is that a bad idea?


In a wineador, which is a sealed humidity controlled environment, there is no danger of running a thermo-electric fan 24/7.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

C.Scott said:


> Correct. It sits on top of the humidor, outside, so I'm not worried about heat there... just installed the fan there because i didn't want to worry about burning up the controllers. It's quiet, so I don't mind that fan running all the time


OK good. Because if / when that transformer fries, it can ruin all your cigars. I have two power supplies, one runs fans, the other runs the lamps and the switches. Sorry bout the hijack, just you are the only person I have seen use the same thermostadt switches. I wondered if I gave you any inspiration from my build last year. All I can say is use a few themometers for a few days to verify the temp. Mine was actually a little off, however, as you know, in the pgm menu it is adjustable. In this picture, I was taking "zone readings" to verify RH

Mine is celscius. I don't pull power from the switch to drive the triggered device like the instructions say. At 70 degrees, the switch block closes the ground to the two 12vdc fans.










Remember fuses, since it runs unattended and to protect from fire. AC should already have. For DC I simply crimped female spade connectors in-line and plugged into those little square auto fuses. 
Good luck.


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

that is way cool


----------



## TMat (Jan 24, 2014)

C.Scott said:


> My wineador is currently at my office, because I'm far more equipped for doing projects like these there. The whiteboard sketches are sadly just work related  But being an engineer, I've got all sorts of toys to play with in there, including a 3d printer that I plan to put to work for some aspects of this. I've already got program written to print out a custom 50mm fan standoff, that hopefully I can find the time to do this week. Apparently I haven't been active enough on the forum yet to post links or photos, beyond the photos in the parent post, but when I can, I plan to post a full assortment of wiring diagrams, 3d models, and of course more photos as this project progresses. As much thought as I've put into this, I'm sure there are many others in here who can use what I've learned and expand on it, so I'm more than happy to share everything with everyone!


Cant wait to see more pictures. Is the humidity controller the same maker as the temp controller? What is the model number. Here is a link to my build where I put the controller in a cigar box. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...dor-build-w-liga-privada-temp-controller.html


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

TMat said:


> Cant wait to see more pictures. Is the humidity controller the same maker as the temp controller? What is the model number. Here is a link to my build where I put the controller in a cigar box.


It's a different brand, but looks like the same manufacturer. Same box, but the display is a little different. I got mine at amazon for around $35


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

Bondo 440 said:


> I wondered if I gave you any inspiration from my build last year.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I did catch your thread midway through my build, and I like what you did, I must say your wiring is a lot cleaner than mine  I also used your fab standoffs as an inspiration for the standoff I'll be making for mine. My temp controller is also celsius, they have Fahrenheit models that can do heating OR cooling, but only the Celsius model does both, as far as I can tell. If I decide to never add heating, I may swap it out for a Fahrenheit model. Great idea with the fuses!!! I have the unit on a power strip with a circuit breaker, but I definitely will use your fuse idea, the fire hazard has been a concern for me. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

I just realized I misremebered whose build was whose, I am not sure if I saw your build, do you have a link? Can't find it on your list of threads, would love to check it out!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

C.Scott said:


> I just realized I misremebered whose build was whose, I am not sure if I saw your build, do you have a link? Can't find it on your list of threads, would love to check it out!


Na I never made a whole thread of my own build. Just jumped in to discussions with like-minded builder threads . I posted 1 or 2 finished picks in them but no build pics.

But here is one of the upper 12 and 5 vdc supply for the intruments and lamps. The lower 12vdc feeds all the fans. The wiring was dressed neatly later, this was burn test with the covers off for about a month. In fact you can see the lower transformer actually is capped off and goes nowhere. Testing here was a higher amperage transformer ( on the floor) to the terminal bar which feeds the fans. One set of the twisted pair wires you see going into the box would eventually be the fan ground to the thermostadt switch inside the humi. You can see the automotive spade fuse trick I was talking about. ( upper right) 
Two more were installed in-line in other areas.


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

I can finally post more pictures here, so here's an update on my wineador project!









That is my wiring diagram. As you can see, it is set up to handle a heating element, although I haven't decided if I actually want to add one yet. It also doesn't include the low-voltage fuses, which you would basically add in-line to the + output of each transformer. Fuses would equal the rating of the transformers, which in my case are each 1 amp. Also, the second 12v power supply is purely for a heating indicator light, and could easily be replaced with a relay and use the first 12v power supply instead, but it was easier for me to use an existing power supply I already had than to buy a new relay.









Printing my fan standoff!


----------



## Luke.Sodergren (Dec 27, 2011)

That is really cool. I am glad there are people out there that can do this sort of thing because I would have burned my house down some time ago if I was doing something of this nature. Kudos to you!


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

Is there a way to have it alert you via text message when the humidity/temp are too low/high, or when it needs water added?


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

Senor_Perfecto said:


> Is there a way to have it alert you via text message when the humidity/temp are too low/high, or when it needs water added?


No, I thought about adding one of the next-gen Cigar Oasis hymidifiers with WiFi so I could monitor the RH remotely, but having used their non-wifi units in the past, I decided I wanted to build something that is more accurate. I Am not worried about temperature, as the fridge regulates itself to stay inside the 66-67 range. The humidity is a bigger concern... I haven't been running this wineador long enough to know how often I need to add water, but if it ends up needing a refill any more than once a month, I'll need to re-think my humidifier. I'm already starting to notice a few improvements I could make on the next one. At any rate, as long as I'm not travelling, I look at my humidor every day because it sits in my office, and if I'm travelling, there's not much I can do about a dry humidor anyways.

Honestly, I'm not entirely sold on the HF beads in here... with the fans blowing over them, the ones on top seem to dry out much quicker than the rest of them, which makes it lose a ton of efficiency, and they don't hold very much water considering how much volume they take up in the humidor... a pound of beads only holds an ounce or 2 of water. I think I might try to take the beads out and replace it with just straight-up distilled water and see what happens. As long as I don't end up with a mold issue, I think it could probably go many many months without needing a refill.


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

Here's my progress report. The wiring is still a rat's nest, but it will soon all be tucked away behind a piece of plexiglass, which should glow nicely when the backlights are one. Got some temporary cedar shelves while I figure out what to make for a permanent solution. I'm loving it so far! Went on a business trip for a week, and when I returned the wineador was sitting at 66f & 68% (in a room that is 75F & 30%), with plenty of water left in the humidifier. Functionally, everything is great, now it's time to make it look pretty!!


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Dude this thing is starting to look like Skynet. Keep it away from the internet please. I'm playing it is really cool.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

C.Scott said:


> Honestly, I'm not entirely sold on the HF beads in here... with the fans blowing over them, the ones on top seem to dry out much quicker than the rest of them, which makes it lose a ton of efficiency, and they don't hold very much water considering how much volume they take up in the humidor... a pound of beads only holds an ounce or 2 of water. I think I might try to take the beads out and replace it with just straight-up distilled water and see what happens. As long as I don't end up with a mold issue, I think it could probably go many many months without needing a refill.


Have you considered looking into using the foam block that Cigar Oasis uses? They sell it on their website.

XL Foam Humidity Brick

This foam brick replaces the original unit and can be saturated with distilled water when installed in the Cigar Oasis II XL or XL. Comes pre-treated with an anti-fungal chemical.
Just a thought so you dont have to have raw water sloshing about.

I forgot to add, they are only $10.


----------

